# Potential welder



## Cobra (Mar 22, 2018)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/r.html?C=1...O8NSRGCA&ref_=pe_2331390_276799210_em_1p_0_ti

Has anyone experience with this company and specifically with this unit?
Looking for a TIG machine and would like the stick option as a secondary benefit.

Thanks
Jiim


----------



## Ray C (Mar 22, 2018)

I have that same unit.  Mine is about 6 years old and have not had any problems other than a rheostat go bad in the foot pedal.   It's a fine machine and if you search this site, you can see many examples of my welding.  I've had periods where it was used 4-5 hours per day for a few weeks at a time.  Never a single problem with it.   That brand is in the top ranks of the second-tier units.

Like most welding packages that come with torches, the torch it comes with is somewhat "clunky".   I self-taught myself how to TIG with that stock torch.  Probably would have made faster progress by getting a CK or equivalent right off the bat.

Anyhow, I can't seem to kill that thing and it's my go-to welding unit.

Ray


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the Everlast 200DV.  I’ve been very happy with mine - no issues.

https://www.everlastgenerators.com/product/tig-stick/powertig-200dv


----------



## JohnnyTK (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is the Everlast Canadian Site. 
https://www.everlastwelders.ca/products/multi-process-mig-tig-stick.php


----------



## brino (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought the Everlast 250EX in 2014, it is still going strong. Strictly hobby use.
One of my best purchases.

Also, a good thread is here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bought-an-everlast-powertig-250ex.58891/

-brino


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm at the same point as you, if you read in my post, "Getting Started with TIG". It might be a good little welder, but at 200 amp, it's limited to 1/4" aluminum. I've been watching vids and reading forums. At 250amp, you're hitting industrial power. Everlast use to be called nEverlast. when they first came out. BTW. They have improved their machines. Their customer service has an excellent rep.

If you find one and swing the extra cash, the HPT 221 looks great





I think it might be better made than the Miller or Lincoln. I'm no electrician, but this guy seems to know what he talking about.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Mar 25, 2018)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> I'm at the same point as you, if you read in my post, "Getting Started with TIG". It might be a good little welder, but at 200 amp, it's limited to 1/4" aluminum. I've been watching vids and reading forums. At 250amp, you're hitting industrial power. Everlast use to be called nEverlast. when they first came out. BTW. They have improved their machines. Their customer service has an excellent rep.
> 
> If you find one and swing the extra cash, the HPT 221 looks great
> 
> ...


I have been considering the Everlast at this point due to the value proposition, also they are located near me. I have not been able to find any local suppliers for HTP near me. Once I have completed my O/A,STICK,MIG intro classes then I will make a decision on the type of machine that will best suit me. Before the big purchase, I have to get my garage shop insulated and wired.  The good news is the electrician is scheduled and shop layout is semi formalized, just trying to figure out how make the wife's stuff vanish that is encroaching.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Mar 25, 2018)

Make sure you get a 50amp plug installed. All the serious welders take that size. I have a Millermatic 250x MIG, it's an older model, they're called 253 now, I think, and that inverter 200 AC DC TIG I ordered. The Miller full load draw is 42amps and the inverter is 36 amps, both have 50amp plugs. Though I just have a 40amp stove plug and I have never tripped. And I don't expect ever to either. The extension cord is the adapter.

 Miller has learned to change model numbers so they can obsolete the parts quicker. New owners with new business practices. So don't get too hung up on getting parts and service past warranty , just find the name of a service tech who rebuilds boards.  The new age of electronics.. Speaking of which, I was steered away from the Lincoln Square Wave 200, as they are bonded with heat paste, and as such are non repairable.


----------



## Cobra (Mar 25, 2018)

what about their TIG/Stick/Plasma units?  Looking at their 205SI combo unit.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 25, 2018)

I bought this one and it hasn't failed me yet. 
https://www.amazon.com/AHP-AlphaTIG-Stick-Welder-WARRANTY/dp/B076BSD6PG
Stick welds are good with 7018 and TIG is great.
If you TIG thicker metal I would invest in a good water cooled system for one.
I don't know if AHP ships to Canada.


----------



## Roboticist (Mar 28, 2018)

A good deal of good information here. Having never used the machine in question, I will keep to generalized info. 

Worry not about stick as a secondary, just about any (I'm tempted to say all) TIG machine will be able to run stick. All you need till do is swap out the torch for a stinger.

Another thing that was mentioned is a water cooler. There's a great shirt that says,  "Yes I know I'm on fire, just let me finish this weld". This is long welds with an air cooled torch, can I finish this string before I lose fingerprints. Also, if you plan on doing any aluminum over 100A, a water cooler is necessary. An added bonus is water cooled torches are smaller.


----------



## brino (Mar 28, 2018)

@Roboticist
Welcome to the Hobby-Machinist.
-brino


----------

